# Creepy Video



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 25, 2016)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/giant-spider-carrying-dead-mouse-114425899.html

filmed down under!


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 25, 2016)

Our tarantulas eat scorpions. not sure about rodents. Some are certainly big enough though. Everything down here (AZ) is weaponized. Including the vegetables.


----------

